# General > General Chat >  Brita answers a Quality issue I was having with their filter.......

## OhioGrizzLapp

Ok, so here is an answer I got from Brita on an issue I was having with dark to black mold/algea I was having on a weekly basis with one of their pitchers/filters. I was going through many filters long before they should have been bad. Note: I had already been cleaning it on a weekly basis, already have been keeping it in the fridge...........the filters should have been lasting a cpl months or many gallons, they were nit and I was wasting water and product.

*Their answer:* 

"March 24, 2011

Mr. Michael xxxxxx
xxxx xxxxx xxxxxx #116
Brooklyn, OH  44144-1962

Reference Number: xxx8580

Dear Mr. xxxxxx,


Thank you for contacting us.

We apologize for any inconvenience. If you are noticing green in the pitcher, it is most likely algae. As you know, algae is a microorganism that lives in water; both warmth and sunlight contribute to its growth. Public water systems can contain low levels of algae, especially in warmer climates and in hot weather. If the algae is not killed by the chlorine that your municipality adds to the water supply, it may still exist in your tap water.

To minimize the potential for algae growth we recommend storing your BRITA in the refrigerator, ready at any time to pour a cold, refreshing glass of BRITA water. If you really would prefer to keep your BRITA outside of the refrigerator, we recommend that you keep it in a cool area out of direct sunlight.

If you do experience algae growth in your BRITA water, we recommend the following:

1. Remove and discard the used filter.

2. Clean your system thoroughly using liquid dish detergent and water. A small amount of household bleach may also help with the cleaning. You may use a soaking solution of bleach that consists of 1 tablespoon of bleach per gallon of water; you may soak the BRITA pitcher, reservoir and lid in this solution for 5 to 10 minutes, followed by a thorough rinse. Do not mix the bleach with the dish detergent however, since hazardous gases could result. Use the bleach soak after washing and rinsing the system first.

3. Insert a new filter. In the future, be sure to replace the filter on a regular basis, every 40 gallons or 2 months, whichever comes first.

4. Use your BRITA as you normally do, but be sure to refill the unit every day or two. It is also a good idea to wash your pitcher thoroughly on a weekly basis. These steps will minimize the potential for algae to grow.

*Additionally, please note that none of our systems are designed to remove micro-organisms from the water.* If you have additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to visit our website at www.brita.com, or call us at 1-800-24-BRITA.

Sincerely, 

Kevin Anderson 
Consumer Response Representative 
Consumer Services"

----------


## JPGreco

So basically they told you to do what you were already doing, typical corporate response.  I've yelled at plenty of CS reps cause they told me what I just told them.  However, I guess you can try treating your water before filtering.  A little bleach or boiling before filtering?  Its more work but may preserve your filters.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> *Additionally, please note that none of our systems are designed to remove micro-organisms from the water.*


I thought this is why people bought them in the first place.  To make tap water more desirable by removing micro particles and organisms from their tap.  The wool is uncovered.

----------


## hunter63

> I thought this is why people bought them in the first place.  To make tap water more desirable by removing micro particles and organisms from their tap.  The wool is uncovered.


That would be my thought as well.

I guess i would continue to press the company, some times you need to get past the original "blow off",...... squeaky wheel.......

I use a PUR filter at "The Place" mostly to remove the "rust/mud", really iron oxide from the well, fits on the faucet.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
As it doesn't get used for long periods it tends to get "muddy" till it's back in use for a while.
Seems to work well.

Most drinking water is "krausened" and comes in  12 oz can.....so not to fear.

----------


## canid

those filters are intended to remove off tastes from the water, and nothing more.

the pitcher has nothing to do with the rate at which algae or molds grow on it's surface, and most washing proceedures will not kill the colony completely. complete immersion in warm bleach water for at least 30 min should do it in any case, and if not, the problem lies in re-introduction of the problem organisms.

if you are having black mold growth in your pitcher you should replace it. chronic ingestion of Aspergilis niger can kill you.

----------


## Rick

There is no wool. They have never made a claim of removing cysts, protozoa or viruses. It's a filter, not a microfilter. They are designed to remove some metals and some chemicals from the water to improve the taste. 

"The Brita® Pitcher Filter is not intended to purify water. Do not use with water that is microbiologically unsafe or of unknown quality without adequate disinfection before or after the system. "

http://www.brita.com/pdf/BritaUsersGuide.pdf

They pretty much told you what's in the user guide.

EDIT: Sorry Canid, I was typing when you posted.

----------


## Aurelius95

I didn't know a person could have so many "X"'s in his name.

Dear Mr. XXXXX.

I have the same problem with my Brita filter. It sure makes tap water taste better.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I have soaked it for hours in a mild bleach solution. Stays away for most of the week and then bam, black mold/algea on the inside bottom. 

I have treated water prior to going in the pitcher, at best a two week adventure before it shows up. 

Rick and Canid, yes I know it is a filter and NOT a purifyer. Cleveland city water has always, even in winter had a high algea content. In August it is worse. I have a reverse osmosis system on the house water and still I get the mold/algea. I use the Brita to just get the bad tastes out, but when the algea form in the pitcher, it make that water taste bad too of course. You taste it before you see it. I have tried boiling the water first for 20 minutes and letting cool, I have treated with PURE Tabs. Those processes only add an extra week before it comes back. 

Oh trust me, I am not done with this as the package for the pitcher actually says "Drink PURE, Danger Free and Metal free water each day for better health." 

I do use the water each day to make coffee, to cook with etc... so it does not just sit. 

I was trying to avoid putting in a really expensive water system or digging a well here at the house, but I guess I need to do something. I still have the deep rock system we used for the wells up at the cabin. The water table here in Cleveland is only about 90 feet or so. 

Hunter, I have Moen faucets and they do not have threaded attachment points for a on faucet system. I will have to go to an installed under the cabinet or on top of it system. 

I really dislike products that elude to one thing and really they are either false or nothing at all what they portray. All three of the in home pitcher systems of Brita, Pur and Zero water..... all use the same advertising and all three are the basic same issues. 

Sooner or later I will get it all sorted out, I just thought you all would enjoy that answer letter they sent. Very typical obsfucation on the subject and they literally repeated what I had said I was already doing in my letter to them. 

This return letter also went to my local Fox news and National Cable Fox news. It also went to Cleveland water department, Cleveland water/sewer inspectors as well as the local water shed protection group. It went to County, State and Federal EPA and the Federal FTC. 

They will feel the heat from shady advertising on their packaging and slight of hand inference in their TV ads. If they knew or have known this is possible, they have NOT addressed the issue in their product labeling, instructions OR CAUTIONS. 

Yes, I do have a lot of X's in my name LOLOLOL very good observation

----------


## JPGreco

I know of a filter that claims to kill all micro organisms too since it uses UV exposure too, but the system isn't cheap.  It's about 600 for the unit and then filters are replaced yearly for about 100 bucks.  I don't think I can link to it since I have a vested interest in the product's sales.  Unfortunately, I don't know anyone in your area that has used it to say how well it did and my area, the water is rather clean (I've never had anything grow in any pitcher or cup (and I've left them out for days), so I've never had need of any purification device other than letting water stand in a pitcher in the fridge to let some of chemicals evap out.

And so you know, those prices are wholesale.  It retails for almost 1k for the system...


I'm actually very surprised that you keep getting recontamination even after boilings and bleaching.  Thats some nasty stuff you got there.  If it can survive boiling, you may have to get a pressure cooker and try using that to elevate the boiling temperature.  If it can survive 212, you may need to push it up quite a bit to kill it, or it has spores that aren't bothered by heat that much.  I know some plants have seeds that can withstand very high temps too.

----------


## Rick

Mike, Canid and I were responding to post 3.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Mike, Canid and I were responding to post 3.


While they might not claim to remove such impurities that small, I still feel as if they present their product to the consumers as if they do in advertisements (home-use only).

----------


## PipeStone

If I was having an issue after disinfecting like I read about in the above post, I would be trying to find a different brand to use.  I know from working in a veterinary clinic that UV light is great germ killer.  Here's a link to a site that has options to consider: www.filter-outlet.com

----------


## crashdive123

PipeStone - That's twice you have linked to that site.  Have you purchased from them?  If so - tell us what your experience with them was like.

----------


## PipeStone

Crashdrive123-  I haven't used them.  I was hoping to find someone that had.  I liked the prices I saw there, but don't know much about the product.

----------


## rwc1969

None of these little Britta and PUR type filters do much good to remove chemicals from water, especially city water. they sure aren't going to remove rust, algae, mold, etc. in any significant levels. The small amount of carbon in them gets clogged up/ exhausted almost immediately by the sediment and "additives" that are put in municipal water supplies, like phosporus and chlorine/ choramine, etc. etc.

Best bet, going just one step up, is an under the sink system with a dedicated faucet installed separately from the main one. I like the ones with a separate pre-filter and a separate carbon block filter. They last much longer and the prefilter/ sediment filter removes the big stuff and helps protect the carbon so it can do it's job of removing chemicals and such. Even these larger filters typically need to be replaced monthly, at least, to ensure they are functioning and not just letting the nasties pass right on by.

If you want to remove living organisms, like algae, mold, etc. you need UV, RO will help, but the storage tank gets a living organism of it's own, so I don't like them. Very few if any people change filters often enough. Also, UV only works if the water is sediment free. Nasties can hide behind the pieces of sediment from the UV light and survive. No water treatment system in the world is 100% effective!

----------


## BillJackson2019

Can anyone recommend me the best product from the list mentioned in this site.
*Nope*

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

What fun!!!!!!!

----------


## GreenerSz

> Best bet, going just one step up, is an under the sink system with a dedicated faucet installed separately from the main one. I like the ones with a separate pre-filter and a separate carbon block filter. They last much longer and the prefilter/ sediment filter removes the big stuff and helps protect the carbon so it can do it's job of removing chemicals and such. Even these larger filters typically need to be replaced monthly, at least, to ensure they are functioning and not just letting the nasties pass right on by.


It's always been like that. The last time I've been changing faucet to a new one in my brother's house, first of all I've found a great choices and found an article OOPS --- SORRY --- JUST SPAM.

----------


## Rick

That whole English second language thing is a dead give away. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

